# New Model Coming - BMC SLX01 Racemaster



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

For all you BMC fans out there - looks like a new BMC is set to be launched in next few weeks - the BMC SLX01 Racemaster - some images and chat on Weight Weenies. 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44036

The new model appears to sit between the Road Racer and Team Machine and has some interesting elements including part alloy / part carbon frame and some form of semi integrated aero seatpost.

Equally intriguing is that info has not only been scarce but some of the few images appearing on the web have been subsequently removed (pulled?) and there are now blank spaces appearing on web pages. It is reported that at least one is here downunder being reviewed by a cycling mag but that BMC dealerships weren't made aware that it existed.

The following info is a summary of info contained on a few websites - accuracy not guaranteed but backed up by images etc as posted of WW.

Construction 
Frame is combination Carbon (top tube with BMC lugged Front Tube and rear stays ) and part hydroformed triple butted 7005 alloy (seat tube and down tube including bottom bracket and chainstays) and are bonded together using new BSC (Bonded Skeleton Concept) 

Geometry 
Frame geometry is described as progressive sloping. 

Sizes 
Possibly limited to sizes 54 and 56 

Colours 
Gloss White and Black OR White and Cyan 

Price 
Depending on currency, converted prices available so far seem to range between $2,500US to $4,350US - not clear whether these are whole bikes or frames only. 
Relative to other BMC models on same sites the SLX01 price seems to be about half of the SLC01 and 2/3 SLT01. The new bike is a new model and not superseding the other two 

Other 
The other feature appears to be the seatpost. My translating was a bit rough but in essence seems to be an aerodynamically optimised section BMC are calling Streampost which sounds like it slides over the seatube in an unusual way. 

Official Release 
Indicated as 16 June 2008


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

There is an article with a lot of photos up now on Cycling News. 

I wonder if that streampost design is showing the path they're going to be taking with the SLC's next version.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks great, but I was disappointed. When will BMC come out with a sloping TT type frame like the streetfire but in Carbon!! I love my streetfire but a carbon version would be perfect


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought it looked cool too, but was let down when I saw the weight...


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anyone see it yet or know if it is available, better yet ride one? 

The weight does seem a bit much for the price. Wonder how it compares to the SLT Team Machine


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

AZ_Mike said:


> Has anyone see it yet or know if it is available, better yet ride one?
> 
> The weight does seem a bit much for the price. Wonder how it compares to the SLT Team Machine


Allegedly a little lighter than the Team Machine (I did not realise the Team Machine was THAT heavy) MY LBS is supposedly getting one soon as window / demo model and there was some pre-release testing by the Aussie bike magazines so hopefully some write-ups and pictorials appearing soon.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

> Allegedly a little lighter than the Team Machine (I did not realise the Team Machine was THAT heavy)


I went to Competitive Cyclist and here are weights with included items

RaceMaster Frame= 1440 gr
Frame + Easton Fork (500gr) + FSA Headset (80gr) + BMC Streampost (220gr) = 2240 gr

TeamMachine Frame =1050 gr, 
Frame + Easton EC90SL Fork(325gr) + FSA Headset(80gr) + Easton EC70 Seatpost(185gr) = 1640 gr

Not really a weight weenie but the RaceMaster is around 600 gr heavier for only slightly less money. The reports I've heard is stiff yet comfortable. 

It still seems expensive for a heavy bike


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

AZ_Mike said:


> I went to Competitive Cyclist and here are weights with included items
> 
> RaceMaster Frame= 1440 gr
> Frame + Easton Fork (500gr) + FSA Headset (80gr) + BMC Streampost (220gr) = 2240 gr
> ...


The Team Machine is definitely not 1050g - the Pro Machine frame weighs between 1050g actual (2007 model) and 1100g actual (2008 model) - the Team Machine reportedly is several 100g's heavier than the Pro Machine it is is definitely not lighter - happy to be proven otherwise but the Pro Machine weights are actuals as weighed myself (size 55)


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

dadoflam, I hope it is a misprint by Competitive Cyclist. If the numbers are true it may be hard to sell an expensive bike that is ~40% heavier for $200 less than the next BMC model. 

In the market for a new bike and the RaceMaster caught my eye since I like stiffer bikes. Went to the local BMC dealer and all they had was a RoadRacer, first time on a BMC and it fit me well and was smoother than I thought it would be. Went in really looking for a TeamMachine and they told me about the new RaceMachine

By the way Competetive Cyclist lists the ProMachine frame as 950 gr. Not sure how that compares to actual numbers. My numbers quoted are for the 55 except for the RaceMaster which is a 54


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote
_By the way Competetive Cyclist lists the ProMachine frame as 950 gr. Not sure how that compares to actual numbers. My numbers quoted are for the 55 except for the RaceMaster which is a 54_

Yeah - I know where you are coming from - I bought my Pro Machine on basis of manufacturer info suggesting 950g weight for size 55 - unfortunately this in reality fell into the manufacturer claim VS actual weight discrepency basket so common in our sport - I did expect more from the Swiss though!!

Actual weights quoted on Weight Weenies for Team Machine are 1400g+ for frame and 360g+ for uncut fork (size 53 frame)

Having said that I love my BMC SLC01 and with some careful component selections my bike is sub 6kg so got the light weight and excellent ride quality in the end - go for it!


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Competitive Cyclist have posted a video review which, along with their detailed write-up, gives a bit of an insight into the logic behind the frame including the decision to go for a heavier, stiffer frame (not sure that the reasoning will fly enough to get the additional 400g off the ground so to speak but time will tell)
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...TURNLINK=/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5105


----------

